

Ruby on Ales 2014 CFP Open - amerine
http://ruby.onales.com/#2014

======
amerine
Hi Again! I'm happy to announce that we've opened the 2014 Ruby on Ales CFP.
If you want to come to Bend, Oregon in March to speak to a bunch of Rubyists
please consider sending us a proposal.

